# mailto



## sirair (2. Dez 2009)

hallo,

gibt es vielleicht in java die Möglichkeit eine E-Mail zu vesenden über mailto? Genauso wie wenn man das in html machen würde, sodass ein Standrademailprogramm(z.B. outlook) augerufen wird.


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Dez 2009)

wenn ichs richtig verstandne habe suchst du die Desktop klasse. die gibts seit java 6
Using the Desktop API in Java SE 6

beispiel:

```
String mailTo = "mail@irgendwas.de";
		URI uriMailTo = null;
		if(Desktop.isDesktopSupported()){
			Desktop desktop = Desktop.getDesktop();
			try {
				uriMailTo = new URI("mailto", mailTo, null);
				desktop.mail(uriMailTo);
			} catch (URISyntaxException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			} catch (IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			
		}
```

das mailto schema, kann auch body,cc, subject verarbeiten:

```
String mailTo = "mail@irgendwas.de";
		String body = "Meine%20Nachricht";
		String subject = "Meine%20Betreffzeile";
		URI uriMailTo = null;
		if(Desktop.isDesktopSupported()){
			Desktop desktop = Desktop.getDesktop();
			try {
				uriMailTo = new URI("mailto:"+mailTo+"?SUBJECT="+subject+"&BODY="+body);
				desktop.mail(uriMailTo);
			} catch (URISyntaxException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			} catch (IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			
		}
```


----------



## sirair (2. Dez 2009)

Genau das habe ich gemeint. Die E-Mail Nachricht wird angezeigt mit den entsprechenden Parametern. Kann man sie verschicken direkt aus dem Code?


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Dez 2009)

sirair hat gesagt.:


> Genau das habe ich gemeint. Die E-Mail Nachricht wird angezeigt mit den entsprechenden Parametern. Kann man sie verschicken direkt aus dem Code?



na das wäre ja jetzt wieder was ganz anderes zu dem anfangsthema, da wolltest du ja das std mailprogramm öffnen?(outlook)

das geht allerdings auch, hab ich aber noch nie gemacht, daher halt ich mich da jetzt lieber zurück, aber google doch einfach mal nach java mail api o.ä.


----------

